# Pesto Snappah!



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

If you are growing an herb garden right now then your Basil bushes are probably growing like crazy. Mine are starting to seed which I think means that they are about to wilt, but I don't know that for sure. In any case the stems are all full and there are a lot of little growths coming up in the soil too. So I decided to make some pesto with the Basil and Rosemary.
If you don't know how to make pesto I will include my recipe too. If you do know, or have some on hand then you can jump right into this.

Take some snappah fillets and place them into a pre-oiled casserole dish, cut a couple slices into the fillet, place 1/4 inch slices of stick butter on to fish kind of stuffing the slice with a slab of butter, maybe 3 or 4 slabs per fillet. Then grind some sea salt over the fish then grind some pepper over the fish. Place in oven under broiler on high for 10-15 minutes. Then take out an apply the pesto generously and bake at 350 for another 15-20 mins. Serve hot.


Pesto, I am sure there are a lot of recipes on the net but mine is pretty simple. Take a bunch of basil, couple tea spoons of rosemary, a small handfull of pine nuts, 2 table spoons of garlic, 2 table spoons of parmesan, sea salt and pepper to taste, put in a small food processor and chop it all up, add EVOO until it is pasty then a little more. Let sit 30 minutes and serve.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Never tried Pesto, but that dish looks mighty fine! :yes:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks Great!!:thumbsup:


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks tasty! Wish id seen your post an hour ago, Ill have to try this tomorrow night.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll have to try that! 
Have basil and rosemary both growing pretty good right now.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks Dave,:thumbup:
Copied for a future dinner, never made presto before and don't have a garden so, don't shoot that guy rummaging around your back yard...its just me!

Jimmy


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Lol! You know where I live, stop by and see my garden. I'll make you some pesto, make you wanna slap to momma. 




jjam said:


> Thanks Dave,:thumbup:
> Copied for a future dinner, never made presto before and don't have a garden so, don't shoot that guy rummaging around your back yard...its just me!
> 
> Jimmy


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

When your basil plants start to bud, pinch off the buds so they can't flower and seed. They'll continue growing for months and months.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

BlackJeep said:


> When your basil plants start to bud, pinch off the buds so they can't flower and seed. They'll continue growing for months and months.


:thumbsup:Yep.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I didn't know that! Gonna go do it right now.


----------

